# Parent Visa SC143



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

G'day All

A little background, I want to file Parent visa 143 for my widowed mother (aged 62 yrs, retired )

We are her only 2 children, both in Australia having permanent resident visas. I have been here for more than 2 years and have settled with tax returns etc (so can be a sponsor). While my younger brother has recently migrated (in October 2017) and looking for a job.

Our widowed mother was living with my brother (who was supporting her financially, emotionally etc) along in Pakistan until recently.

Now, if I file the parent visa and then apply for the visit visa (either tourist or family stream) will it be possible to get a bridging visa keeping in mind 8503 is a must have gift for Pakistanis, so can 8503 can be waived?

Is there a chance to file the visit visa first and then apply for the parent visa? (my mother has recent travel history of visiting 2 overseas countries and returning back within the visit visa validity)

As you can imagine, we want her to spend the time with us whilst her 143 is being processed.

Can you please comment or advise what should be our line of action?

I am still waiting for the long term parent visit visa (3 or 5 year) however the proposed requirement for sponsor is 4 years


----------



## vibhors (Dec 2, 2013)

I am in a similar situation and curious to know see responses. Additionally, I've queries regarding health facilities for parents in Australia until they get a PR and after. 

1) If they take travel insurance, would any medical condition be taken care of in Australia on tourist visa?
2) Is there a home nursing service as well in Australia ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

vibhors said:


> I am in a similar situation and curious to know see responses. Additionally, I've queries regarding health facilities for parents in Australia until they get a PR and after.
> 
> 1) If they take travel insurance, would any medical condition be taken care of in Australia on tourist visa?
> 2) Is there a home nursing service as well in Australia ?
> ...


No response as of now. As for the medical facilities, you need to have a valid overseas visitor insurance till the parent gets the PR. This will cost anything from 250 to 450 bucks a month.

Once the parent has PR, she can enrol into medicare and can have regular insurance which I believe will be slightly less.

They are big on aged care , but you need to be earning tons to cater for a dedicated home nurse.


----------



## vibhors (Dec 2, 2013)

cyberkidpk said:


> No response as of now. As for the medical facilities, you need to have a valid overseas visitor insurance till the parent gets the PR. This will cost anything from 250 to 450 bucks a month.
> 
> Once the parent has PR, she can enrol into medicare and can have regular insurance which I believe will be slightly less.
> 
> They are big on aged care , but you need to be earning tons to cater for a dedicated home nurse.


thanks - that's helpful!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

cyberkidpk said:


> Now, if I file the parent visa and then apply for the visit visa (either tourist or family stream) will it be possible to get a bridging visa keeping in mind 8503 is a must have gift for Pakistanis, so can 8503 can be waived?
> 
> Is there a chance to file the visit visa first and then apply for the parent visa? (my mother has recent travel history of visiting 2 overseas countries and returning back within the visit visa validity)


The DIBP website has been updated so I don't easily see the wording about this, but in the past it was on their website that even though you can apply for the 143 visa while in Australia, it's still considered an off-shore visa so it does not come with a bridging visa. So your mother would continue to be on a visitor visa and she would need to get a new visitor visa when the first one expires.

EDIT: Found the wording under "Follow these steps":
If you applied in Australia, you were granted a bridging visa when you lodged your application if:
- you held a Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173)
- you held a Tourist visa (subclass 676) or Visitor visa (subclass 600) granted through ministerial intervention
- you are a family member of a Contributory Parent (Temporary) (Subclass 173) visa holder.

The bridging visa will come into effect only if your current visa expires. A bridging visa lets you stay in Australia while your subclass 143 visa application is processed.
In all other cases, you will not be granted a bridging visa and you cannot apply for a bridging visa to stay in Australia. This is because you must be outside Australia when the visa is decided.

So only specific visitor visas that are granted through ministerial intervention would qualify for a bridging visa.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The DIBP website has been updated so I don't easily see the wording about this, but in the past it was on their website that even though you can apply for the 143 visa while in Australia, it's still considered an off-shore visa so it does not come with a bridging visa. So your mother would continue to be on a visitor visa and she would need to get a new visitor visa when the first one expires.
> 
> EDIT: Found the wording under "Follow these steps":
> If you applied in Australia, you were granted a bridging visa when you lodged your application if:
> ...


Thanks for that info. I cannot verify if we can lodge the parent visa SC143 online. The option was there a few months ago , and recently DIBP wants paper based applications :S.

That is such a inconvenience, why do they want to go back to dark ages?!!!

Anyways, now gathering all the evidences etc so that I can file it thru express post. I still am not sure how they will demand the PCC or medical request ? Will they send via snail mail ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

cyberkidpk said:


> Thanks for that info. I cannot verify if we can lodge the parent visa SC143 online. The option was there a few months ago , and recently DIBP wants paper based applications :S.
> 
> That is such a inconvenience, why do they want to go back to dark ages?!!!
> 
> Anyways, now gathering all the evidences etc so that I can file it thru express post. I still am not sure how they will demand the PCC or medical request ? Will they send via snail mail ?


I'm not sure why they'd only accept paper applications when they've recently done the opposite with partner visas and said they'll no longer accept paper. One day maybe they'll completely go online.

They will usually communicate with the applicant via email so as long as your parent(s) have given an email address, that's how they'll be asked for the police and medical checks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys, a query if anyone can answer

For contributory parent visa, when does one become eligible to apply for it

Two years from the date of PR visa validation of kids?
OR 
Two years when they started living in Australia?

In our case, there is a gap of 5 months between date of visa validation and date of permanently moving to Australia..

Does anyone have any clue to this please?

Kind Regards,
Manu


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys, a query if anyone can answer
> 
> For contributory parent visa, when does one become eligible to apply for it
> 
> ...


It's pretty clear: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/brin/pare

_You might be eligible to apply for a parent category visa if:

your child *has been living in Australia lawfully for at least 2 years* before you lodge your visa application_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

kaju said:


> It's pretty clear: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/brin/pare
> 
> _You might be eligible to apply for a parent category visa if:
> 
> your child *has been living in Australia lawfully for at least 2 years* before you lodge your visa application_


Hi Kaju, Appreciate your time in responding for this..

So what is the legal definition of "2 years living in Australia".. 
is it 730 days of living (being present in Australia)? 
Or is it 730 days in total since your visa got activated?..
Also, do they exclude the days when you travel to India for holidays?

It depends a lot on the interpretation..

So, wanted to be absolutely sure..

Regards,


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Kaju, Appreciate your time in responding for this..
> 
> So what is the legal definition of "2 years living in Australia"..
> is it 730 days of living (being present in Australia)?
> ...


Once you've moved here permanently, 2 years from that date - holidays overseas (unless maybe over 6 months) are just holidays, you're considered to still be living in Australia.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

kaju said:


> Once you've moved here permanently, 2 years from that date - holidays overseas (unless maybe over 6 months) are just holidays, you're considered to still be living in Australia.


Thanks mate.. it clarifies it further.. 

But are we sure about the 6 months holiday cap.. In my case, we went to india for about 5.5 months before returning.. So, can we include the period when we first landed..

Regards,


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks mate.. it clarifies it further..
> 
> But are we sure about the 6 months holiday cap.. In my case, we went to india for about 5.5 months before returning.. So, can we include the period when we first landed..
> 
> Regards,


No, the 2 years starts from when you arrived to stay permanently. 

The time after that, when you were away, is still considered to be living here in Australia, as you were only away on a temporary basis.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

kaju said:


> No, the 2 years starts from when you arrived to stay permanently.
> 
> The time after that, when you were away, is still considered to be living here in Australia, as you were only away on a temporary basis.


And how would one judge or prove that when they came to stay permanently..

I came for visa validation and stayed here for a week.. Then went back and came after 5.5 months.. 

I can very well say that I came to stay permanently at the time of validation and then went back for a holiday of 5.5 months...

Sorry, if it is getting too detailed and confusing.. but just trying to find the correct answer

Regards


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> And how would one judge or prove that when they came to stay permanently..
> 
> I came for visa validation and stayed here for a week.. Then went back and came after 5.5 months..
> 
> ...


A short initial visit wouldn't been seen as moving here permanently (because you didn't!) - would you say that it would, or expect others to see it that way? 

It's really just a matter of common sense and the Case Officer's decision. If you are in any doubt contact DHA and see what they have to say.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

*"Settled"* 

"A person is considered settled if they are an Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen who is lawfully resident in Australia for a reasonable period. In normal circumstances, two years is considered to be a reasonable period. Sponsors who have been absent from Australia for extended periods prior to lodging their sponsorship may be required to provide documentary evidence to determine whether the settled requirement is met."


----------



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

Good evening everyone,

Would anyone know if there is a new email address we could reach the parent visa center at? We have just submitted a paper application and despite the courier delivery, no one has reached out to us confirming its receipt.

That makes us quite worried. And I did do a search in the forum but that email address ([email protected]) no longer seems to be valid.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,

Vlad


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vlad_kaz said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Would anyone know if there is a new email address we could reach the parent visa center at? We have just submitted a paper application and despite the courier delivery, no one has reached out to us confirming its receipt.
> 
> ...


Try
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

NB said:


> vlad_kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone,
> ...


----------



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi NB and Maggie,

Many thanks for your responses.

I am sure the pandemic has changed many things, but would you know how long it usually takes them to acknowledge the receipt of the paper application?

I am quite concerned it might have been delivered to some random person in the lobby due to the ambiguous courier signature.

Thank you,
Vlad


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

vlad_kaz said:


> Hi NB and Maggie,
> 
> Many thanks for your responses.
> 
> ...


I got mine in exactly 3 weeks.<SNIP>

cheers,


----------

